# Website auf Windows 2008 Server hosten



## meisti94 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe zu Hause einen PC mit Windows Server 2008. Darauf habe ich auch einen Teamspeak-Server gehostet.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meine Website (http://www.tagebisweihnachten.ch, momentan auf http://www.hoststar.ch gehostet) über diesen PC laufen zu lassen?

Der Server besitzt eine statische IP. 

Über Localhost kann ich es auch via IIS aufrufen.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Am Router musst Du eine Portweiterleitung für Port 80 an den Server einrichten (evtl. ist auf dem Server auch noch der HTTP-Port in der Firewall freizugeben).
Dann ist der Server schonmal über die externe IP zu erreichen.

Sofern Du irgendwo Webspace hast, könntest Du dort ein Redirect zu Deiner IP einrichten, dann ist der Server über die Domain des Webspace erreichbar).
Oder Du suchst Dir einen Anbieter der nur Domains "hostet" und die notwendigen DNS-Einträge vornimmt.
Oder Du entscheidest Dich für DenicDirekt (ich weiss nicht wie es in der Schweiz aussieht, ob es dort auch solche Möglichkeit gibt).
Oder Du sucht Dir einen DynDNS-Anbieter..... es gibt auch welche die expliziet auf statische IPs verlinken.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

